# Using a bullet type smoker, propane camp stove and smoke box to make a cold smoker?



## lisa cruisngrrl (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a bullet type smoker as seen in the pic below, it doesn't seal up like the WSM, rather it has drop in pans for the charcoal and water/sand/lava rocks etc. I also have a wood chip box as seen below (i find it extends the life of my wood chips for smoking with charcoal).  What I was thinking of doing was taking out the charcoal pan and placing a single burner propane stove under the smoker (it would extend into where the charcoal pan is) and putting chips into the wood chip box and placing on the stove to try to do some cold smoking.  Think this would work?













smoker.jpg



__ lisa cruisngrrl
__ May 7, 2015


















bbq_smoking_box_with_lid__45117_zoom.jpg



__ lisa cruisngrrl
__ Sep 6, 2015


















coleman-perfectflow-single-burner-propane-camp-sto



__ lisa cruisngrrl
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## dingo007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi There,

Cold smoking is achieved at temps generally below 70F. Also depends on what your smoking and the ambient temp...but at the limit of 70F cold smoking cheese would be a messy proceedure. I doubt with any sort of burner in your smoker you'll be able to stay under 70F.

There are a plethora of home built solutions to be had...some more successful than others...and I've tried a few of them.

My advice, and probably the advice of most who are further down this road, is to go to Amazen Products and get one of their trays or tubes. With the bullet smoker and a lower ambient temp you'll be able to put it right in there. With a smoker that seals tighter you might have to do the mailbox mod.\

Hope that helps.

Stephan


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2015)

An Amazen Pellet Smoker would be much easier. With the pellet smoker if the bullet smoker is too small you could use the racks from it and a cardboard box over the racks and the pellet smoker just don't place it too close to the box. Cut a hole in the top of the box for smoke to come out


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks, I've been looking at the Amazen products, just thought if i could do it simply with stuff I had on hand might be able to save a little bit of cash.  In about a month or so ambient temps will be dropping low enough to cold smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2015)

Lisa some people use a tin can with wood dust and a soldering iron to produce smoke but I haven't personally had great success trying it


----------

